# Turtle id



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Found this guy out mushroom hunting today. Anyone know what kind of turtle this is ?


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

snapper


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

man vs. fish said:


> snapper


Thank you, that was my guess too.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking for a place to lay her eggs.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you guys know approximately how old this turtle could be ?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Honyuk96 said:


> Do you guys know approximately how old this turtle could be ?


I do t think there is an accurate way to tell.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

bucko12pt said:


> I do t think there is an accurate way to tell.


Ok thanks, was just curious. This was the first time I've ever handled a turtle. I won't be doing it again, but they are neat creatures.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Honyuk96 said:


> Do you guys know approximately how old this turtle could be ?


Wait for its next birthday and count the number of candles on the cake. But, seriously
Examine the top of the turtle shell and notice that there are approximately 10 to 12 sections. Pick a single section and look at the very edge of it to locate the long thin lines that indicate age..
Start at the outer edge of the section and count each line while working your way toward the center of the shell section. The total number of lines counted represents the age of the turtle.
I hope you let her go on her way? She was looking for a place to lay her eggs.

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/snappers.htm


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Wait for its next birthday and count the number of candles on the cake. But, seriously
> Examine the top of the turtle shell and notice that there are approximately 10 to 12 sections. Pick a single section and look at the very edge of it to locate the long thin lines that indicate age..
> Start at the outer edge of the section and count each line while working your way toward the center of the shell section. The total number of lines counted represents the age of the turtle.
> I hope you let her go on her way? She was looking for a place to lay her eggs.
> ...


Yes, I did let her go on her way. I pulled her out of the creek so my young nieces and nephews could see it. As for the age thing, no way would I ever take the time to try counting those rings. Snakes and turtles are just a couple things I don't mess with. Hope she has some cute babies and the beat goes on.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Head back after turtle season opens and you have a fine dinner there!

Ganzer


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Honyuk96 said:


> Yes, I did let her go on her way. I pulled her out of the creek so my young nieces and nephews could see it. As for the age thing, no way would I ever take the time to try counting those rings. Snakes and turtles are just a couple things I don't mess with. Hope she has some cute babies and the beat goes on.


What I've read and been told is the rings are somewhat an indicator of age, but one ring may be less, or more than a year period and after they reach 20 years old the rings are no longer an indicator of age. 

I've always been curious myself. I have had three in my pond the last couple years and have a couple almost trained to eat from my hand..........cautiously of course. One was over 36" head to tip of tail. I took him out of my pond, put him in a pond on the neighbors and he was back in my pond the next day. I feed fish food and they love it, so no way he was leaving. :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

36" is a giant! Wouldn't want to step to close to him or you may lose a foot!

Ganzer


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure that Snapper's shell is 36", but that is one big whompin ole Snapper, there. Big enough that I wouldn't be taking the chance of dangling it by the tail, where it could reach my legs if it had a mind to snap me! That thing could bite a wooden broom handle in half with no problem. I've seen a Snapper that size do it before. We got a LOT more careful around it after the broom handle got bitten in two. 

Turtles can live very long lives. I would guess that turtle is easily 50+ years old, and possibly 100. They don't grow real fast.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Not sure that Snapper's shell is 36", but that is one big whompin ole Snapper, there. Big enough that I wouldn't be taking the chance of dangling it by the tail, where it could reach my legs if it had a mind to snap me! That thing could bite a wooden broom handle in half with no problem. I've seen a Snapper that size do it before. We got a LOT more careful around it after the broom handle got bitten in two.
> 
> Turtles can live very long lives. I would guess that turtle is easily 50+ years old, and possibly 100. They don't grow real fast.


I never said this pictured snapper was 36", another poster was talking bout that. That's awesome to think that turtle could be 100 yrs old ! If I make it to 100 I guarantee you I will be grumpy w anyone handling me too.


----------

